# La Pavoni one hole steam tip



## Nicknak

Back to the metal lathe after a request for one of these .. Looked OK after a bit of buffing ..


----------



## MildredM

Oh YES ???????


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Careful with the postman!


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Careful with the postman!


 I often wondered if the offender ever worked out what it was for... ?.. I am going to have a go at a Mk2 as we discussed in the next week ....


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> as we discussed in the next week ....


 an impressive back to the future move!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> an impressive back to the future move!


 No end of magic happens in the workshop ????.. All for the want of an apostrophe ?


----------



## Nicknak

A question for the scientific minds among the community or if you are just bored ..

Is a one hole steam tip for a La Pavoni little lever just a drilled and threaded piece of shiny brass to stick on the end of the steam wand or is there more to it ?

Does the size of the single hole matter .. research on HB seem to say 1.4mm was the best . Many sold on eBay etc have a 1.5mm hole . Does 0.1 mm make a difference .

One I made with a 1.4mm hole performs better on a Professional LP than the Europiccola... I am waiting for scientific evidence from the user re this . Another one the user has is shorter with a 1.5mm hole which is better on the smaller machine .. The user who is my research and development department is busy leading a normal life ..

So could the length be important ? Could a slightly longer gap between the end of the wand and where the hole starts be causing a disruption to the flow . Could the length of the 1.4mm hole have an impact ? The mind boggles .

Any answers serious or not welcome .


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Any﻿ answers s﻿erious or not welcome .


 Is this, 'any answers, serious or not, welcome'

Or

'any answers serious, or not welcome'

Or

'any. Answers serious or not welcome'

I just need to know for sure before discussing if length matters ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is this, 'any answers, serious or not, welcome'
> 
> Or
> 
> 'any answers serious, or not welcome'
> 
> Or
> 
> 'any. Answers serious or not welcome'
> 
> I just need to know for sure before discussing if length matters ?


 @MildredM if you have nothing serious or scientific to offer .... fill your boots ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM if you have nothing serious or scientific to offer .... fill your boots ?


 My boots are already filled, thank you very much, now address yourself to my question ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> My boots are already filled, thank you very much, now address yourself to my question ?


 You need to phrase it better ,they all look the same to me.. Now , if you ever decide to take your latte art to a better level and upgrade your La Pavoni serious answers only .. If not , you can comment in any way you wish ???


----------



## MildredM

Hmmm maybe I will be able to comment if ever I get my hands on o e of your brass tips . . . .

I can see this thread going downhill fast ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Ok. I'm revealing.... I'm the one Nick refers to.  I can see this going downhill really quickly. Given the terms used: length, performance, tips, width....

Let's try and keep it focused. I'll give some more background shortly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> A question for the scientific minds among the community or if you are just bored ..
> 
> Is a one hole steam tip for a La Pavoni little lever just a drilled and threaded piece of shiny brass to stick on the end of the steam wand or is there more to it ?
> 
> Does the size of the single hole matter .. research on HB seem to say 1.4mm was the best . Many sold on eBay etc have a 1.5mm hole . Does 0.1 mm make a difference .
> 
> One I made with a 1.4mm hole performs better on a Professional LP than the Europiccola... I am waiting for scientific evidence from the user re this . Another one the user has is shorter with a 1.5mm hole which is better on the smaller machine .. The user who is my research and development department is busy leading a normal life ..
> 
> So could the length be important ? Could a slightly longer gap between the end of the wand and where the hole starts be causing a disruption to the flow . Could the length of the 1.4mm hole have an impact ? The mind boggles .
> 
> Any answers serious or not welcome .


You forgot to ask about the exit angle of the hole. Also, have you considered rifling?


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> You forgot to ask about the exit angle of the hole.


 See a sensible comment to encourage discussion ????


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Ok. I'll do my best here to keep this on focus.

I have two steam tips . One with a 1.5mm hole (A) and another one with a 1.4mm hole (B). The former is shorter.

They both are similar - almost identical - in construction and overall shape.

(A) performs really well with the europiccola, taking longer to steam than B and producing a nicer microfoam. B tends to take less time and the foam it makes is thicker and the steam seems to splutter more.

On the Pro, B performs really well and the results as great.

The pressure on both machines are set to 0.85 bar.

My brain tells me that the smaller hole should take longer to steam, but the exact opposite is happening, leaving me to think that length must have something to do with it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok. I'll do my best here to keep this on focus.
> 
> I have two steam tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One with a 1.5mm hole (A) and another one with a 1.4mm hole (B). The former is shorter.
> 
> They both are similar - almost identical - in construction and overall shape.
> 
> (A) performs really well with the europiccola, taking longer to steam than B and producing a nicer microfoam. B tends to take less time and the foam it makes is thicker and the steam seems to splutter more.
> 
> On the Pro, B performs really well and the results as great.
> 
> The pressure on both machines are set to 0.85 bar.
> 
> My brain tells me that the smaller hole should take longer to steam, but the exact opposite is happening, leaving me to think that length must have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So if your up for the challenge , a shorter 1.4mm and a longer 1.5mm might give the answer ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> So if your up for the challenge , a shorter 1.4mm and a longer 1.5mm might give the answer ?


I think so. But a shorter 1.4mm could also give me the answer. Also notice the shape of the shorter one: it's slight cone shaped near the hole. (Sorry for the lack of technical words, english is not my first language).


----------



## Hasi

maybe the answer is somewhere at steam arm - are they identical?

(English ain't MY first language dude, that spot's already taken!)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hasi said:


> maybe the answer is somewhere at steam arm - are they identical?
> 
> (English ain't MY first language dude, that spot's already taken!)


Yes. I swapped the tip on the same steam arm on the piccola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> maybe the answer is somewhere at steam arm - are they identical?


 I think so .. It maybe if the steam is used right after making a drink , the Pro has more capacity of steam pressure to force through the smaller hole . Whereas the smaller machine runs out of puff ,therefore the spluttering .. All conjecture of course .


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> (English ain't MY first language dude, that spot's already taken!)


 Perhaps he could say reading it ?..... ???


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> Perhaps he could say reading it .....


 Anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## Hasi

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Anyone fancy a pint?


what do you mean "a"? many!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Hasi said:


> what do you mean "a"? many!


----------



## Nicknak

For those of you who will be receiving some steam Nozzles for study please use the below when evaluating please ..

Continuity and steady flow energy equations through a certain section of the nozzle:

Where m denotes the mass flow rate, v is the specific volume of the steam, A is the area of cross-section and C is the velocity of the steam.

For steady flow of the steam through a certain apparatus, principle of conservation of energy states:

h1 + C12/2 + gz1 + q = h2 + C22/2 + gz2 + w

For nozzles, changes in potential energies are negligible, w = 0 and q = 0.

h1 + C12 /2 = h2 + C22 /2

This link .. http://engineeringrelatednotes.blogspot.com/2016/10/steam-nozzles-and-types.html will help as well ??


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> For those of you who will be receiving some steam Nozzles for study please use the below when evaluating please ..
> 
> Continuity and steady flow energy equations through a certain section of the nozzle:
> 
> Where m denotes the mass flow rate, v is the specific volume of the steam, A is the area of cross-section and C is the velocity of the steam.
> 
> For steady flow of the steam through a certain apparatus, principle of conservation of energy states:
> 
> h1 + C12/2 + gz1 + q = h2 + C22/2 + gz2 + w
> 
> For nozzles, changes in potential energies are negligible, w = 0 and q = 0.
> 
> h1 + C12 /2 = h2 + C22 /2
> 
> This link .. http://engineeringrelatednotes.blogspot.com/2016/10/steam-nozzles-and-types.html will help as well


I hate it when my enthalpy decreases!


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> I haye it when my enthalpy decreases!


 Sorry could you explain your answer , I don't understand ... ?.. I didn't understand mine either ??


----------



## Hasi

bollocks, you didn't include time or Venturi effect... I'd say fcuk science and go practise!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> bollocks, you didn't include time or Venturi effect... I'd say fcuk science and go practise!


 Excuse me young man .. to include Venturi effect would one not need another orifice so as the steam jets rushes past it sucks ??

I am currently reading the very interesting article relating to different types of nozzles patterns .. ?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> bollocks, you didn't include time or Venturi effect... I'd say fcuk science and go practise!


 Further is that not used in the system that La Pavoni used in their attachment to incorporate air in the milk ..???


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Excuse me young man .. to include Venturi effect would one not need another orifice so as the steam jets rushes past it sucks ??
> 
> I am currently reading the very interesting article relating to different types of nozzles patterns ..


in principle it says that restricted passage means reduced pressure and increased speed. You don't need to attach anything but it's safe to say that the Venturi effect sucks.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> in principle it says that restricted passage means reduced pressure and increased speed. You don't need to attach anything but it's safe to say that the Venturi effect sucks.


 Oh my a scientist , further reading has of course showed you are right ?.. Being more blue collar my experiences with it have been more with it being used for drawing fluids ? .


----------



## MildredM

Hold on a minute, I wasn't aware friction would be brought into the equation . . . If someone could explain how this will affect the overall effect then I would be happy. to hear your views.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Hold on a minute, I wasn't aware friction would be brought into the equation . . . If someone could explain how this will affect the overall effect then I would be happy. to hear your views.


 You read the link ?????


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You read the link ?????


 I jolly well DID!


----------



## Hasi

quick try of an explanation... gases consist of loose molecules, or atoms in some cases, but let's say very small particles. These particles roam around in the space they occupy and eventually bump into one another. Compressing a gas means more particles bumping into one another, creating a number of effects. Heat for instance, which is the transformation of kinetic to thermal energy.
When particles collide with other materials (the surrounding nozzle in our case), they do pretty much the same thing: bump, slow down and release thermal energy. They call it friction, then - even if it's between different aggregate states.
The interesting bit is IMHO how a nozzle handles different physical principles and material properties.

Enough of that brain fork now...


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Oh my a scientist , further reading has of course showed you are right .. Being more blue collar my experiences with it have been more with it being used for drawing fluids  .


ha!

scientist... as in










maybe? 

Furthermore...

Actually, I was under the impression that you're a pretty white collar type:


----------



## Nicknak

The many steps involved in making a single hole steam tip .. All jumbled up to make it ?


----------



## Hasi

woooow!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> ha!scientist... as in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe?
> 
> Furthermore...
> Actually, I was under the impression that you're a pretty white collar type:


I recognise this game? Remind me what it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I recognise this game? Remind me what it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Day of the Tentacle.
Best game ever!


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> The Day of the Tentacle.
> Best game ever!


Just checked on Steam & they have a 2016 remastered edition for £10.99!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> The Day of the Tentacle.
> Best game ever!


It reminded me of a game called Sam and max hit the road 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> It reminded me of a game called Sam and max hit the road
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


twas Lucas Arts as well 
Maniac Mansion, Zac McKracken, Monkey Island, Indiana Jones, Full Throttle - awww glory days!!!


----------



## MildredM

Is this the Nick's Nozzles thread? Look at these beauts ? ? ? talk about shiny and smooth . . . Go on then, talk about it!

Let the testing begin in earnest tomorrow, I just need to don my clipboard and white overall and lick my pencil into shape ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is this the Nick's Nozzles thread? Look at these beauts ? ? ? talk about shiny and smooth . . . Go on then, talk about it!
> 
> Let the testing begin in earnest tomorrow, I just need to don my clipboard and white overall and lick my pencil into shape ?
> 
> View attachment 31354
> 
> 
> View attachment 31355
> 
> 
> View attachment 31356
> 
> 
> View attachment 31357


 I hope you wore your white gloves ?. Remember no fingerprints ???


----------



## coffeechap

How did I miss out on one of towhees?


----------



## Nicknak

coffeechap said:


> How did I miss out on one of towhees?


 You missed the thread....


----------



## coffeechap

Indeed, too busy with project nooice


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Steam tip received "alive" and well. 
@nicknak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Steam tip received "alive" and well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nicknak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The disguise worked then ? ..We thwarted the steam tip thief .


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> The disguise worked then  ..We thwarted the steam tip thief .


What was the disguise? Airholes & a live animals sticker?


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> What was the disguise? Airholes & a live animals sticker?


 Not telling , it's a secret .... might of been ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

A mixture of cardboard, tape and bubble rap. It has a fake moustache and a wig too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi




----------



## MildredM

Getting the knack now 

Less milk and got it really swirling - surprised me a bit tonight!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MildredM said:


> Getting the knack now
> Less milk and got it really swirling - surprised me a bit tonight!
> <img alt="EDCC432A-B8FC-48C2-8608-FE9DEDD74283.thumb.jpeg.35422a8eaa1b9f4efe5aa33791a4cc5c.jpeg" data-fileid="31399" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/EDCC432A-B8FC-48C2-8608-FE9DEDD74283.thumb.jpeg.35422a8eaa1b9f4efe5aa33791a4cc5c.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What pressure do you have yours at MidredM?

Mine is at 0.85 bar.

Looking good!


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What pressure do you have yours at MidredM?
> 
> Mine is at 0.85 bar.
> 
> Looking good!


 I think mine is slightly less but I will check for certain tomorrow ?


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Is this the Nick's Nozzles thread? Look at these beauts ? ? ? talk about shiny and smooth . . . Go on then, talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 31357


 For some reason i expected to see little people polishing them... nice photos M :good:


----------



## El carajillo

Only just looked at this thread but for technical information. Small changes in hole diameter give a considerable change to orifice area (hole),

Doubling the hole diameter quadruples the hole area. :classic_biggrin: But you new that didn't you.

Knurling the inside instead of rifling would increase turbulence Knurling the outside could add another phase to cleaning


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MildredM said:


> Getting the knack now
> Less milk and got it really swirling - surprised me a bit tonight!
> <img alt="EDCC432A-B8FC-48C2-8608-FE9DEDD74283.thumb.jpeg.35422a8eaa1b9f4efe5aa33791a4cc5c.jpeg" data-fileid="31399" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/EDCC432A-B8FC-48C2-8608-FE9DEDD74283.thumb.jpeg.35422a8eaa1b9f4efe5aa33791a4cc5c.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Also, may I inform any interested parties that the brushes seen on the photo above are far too big to clean the group.


----------



## Nicknak

El carajillo said:


> Only just looked at this thread but for technical information. Small changes in hole diameter give a considerable change to orifice area (hole),
> 
> Doubling the hole diameter quadruples the hole area. :classic_biggrin: But you new that didn't you.
> 
> Knurling the inside instead of rifling would increase turbulence Knurling the outside could add another phase to cleaning


 So nice of you to pop in .. ?

Yes we do know that ,the main question is what size hole suits the La Pavoni best ..

I would love to know how one would knurl inside a 5mm hole ..Is that before or after threading .

Did you find what you were looking for ???


----------



## El carajillo

Did you get out of the wrong side of the bed ?? Or was your coffee to sharp / acidic ?

It was meant as a funny / joke.

No I did not find what I was looking for, there seems little of interest since the forum changed. :exit:


----------



## Nicknak

El carajillo said:


> Did you get out of the wrong side of the bed ?? Or was your coffee to sharp / acidic ?
> 
> It was meant as a funny / joke.
> 
> No I did not find what I was looking for, there seems little of interest since the forum changed. :exit:


 Like wise . That is what the smileys are for ?


----------



## MildredM

I have now had chance to test both Nozzles kindly supplied by Nick's Nozzles. Just for clarity I would like it be known I almost paid full price for them and have no affiliation to the company.

I note the limit for reviews on the forum has been capped at 100 words so I am unable to furnish you with my full report, I will therefore give you the condensed version herewith.

Having﻿ put both Nozzles through their paces and tested for turbulence in the jug, swirliness of milk, puffery of bubble﻿s, speediness of attaining 55c, level of grumpiness at pouring ability of resulting bubbles, polishability after the act, personal fondness levels for a bigger hole over a smaller hole, and numerous other tests you wouldn't understand﻿, then it has to be said I prefer the one I fitted first.

I know you will be wondering which one that is. I have no idea and even if I did I'm not saying because it won't matter to mere mortals like you.

Treat yourself today to a wonderful nozzle from Nick's Nozzles! You won't be disappointed! I wasn't - the whole experience surpassed my wildest expectations.

Genuine review from Gladys Keptwan, a satisfied customer.


----------



## MildredM

Oh just a small addition to my review. One of the Nozzles arrived marked with black paint. I am not sure how it passed the eagle eye of the quality controller. I suspect I was sent 'seconds' but I am only surmising.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Oh just a small addition to my review. One of the Nozzles arrived marked with black paint. I am not sure how it passed the eagle eye of the quality controller. I suspect I was sent 'seconds' but I am only surmising.


Are you sure it wasn't so you could tell which is which?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I have now had chance to test both Nozzles kindly supplied by Nick's Nozzles. Just for clarity I would like it be known I almost paid full price for them and have no affiliation to the company.
> 
> I note the limit for reviews on the forum has been capped at 100 words so I am unable to furnish you with my full report, I will therefore give you the condensed version herewith.
> 
> Having﻿ put both Nozzles through their paces and tested for turbulence in the jug, swirliness of milk, puffery of bubble﻿s, speediness of attaining 55c, level of grumpiness at pouring ability of resulting bubbles, polishability after the act, personal fondness levels for a bigger hole over a smaller hole, and numerous other tests you wouldn't understand﻿, then it has to be said I prefer the one I fitted first.
> 
> I know you will be wondering which one that is. I have no idea and even if I did I'm not saying because it won't matter to mere mortals like you.
> 
> Treat yourself today to a wonderful nozzle from Nick's Nozzles! You won't be disappointed! I wasn't - the whole experience surpassed my wildest expectations.
> 
> Genuine review from Gladys Keptwan, a satisfied customer.


 Thanks for that really helpful review Gladys .. I hope Professor Steam can add to your findings????


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Oh just a small addition to my review. One of the Nozzles arrived marked with black paint. I am not sure how it passed the eagle eye of the quality controller. I suspect I was sent 'seconds' but I am only surmising.


 Gladys are you really a bloke , because you clearly did not read the instructions ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mildred, are you saying they are both equivalent and as far as you know there's no difference at all on the steam quality? What was the mai difference between both apart from the black dot? From the pictures, it seems they one of the holes was slightly at an angle?


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Mildred, are you saying they are both equivalent and as far as you know there's no difference at all on the steam quality? What was the mai difference between both apart from the black dot? From the pictures, it seems they one of the holes was slightly at an angle?


 Bad photography ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> Thanks for that really helpful review Gladys .. I hope Professor Steam can add to your findings


Hello,

Roasted Medium Professor Steam here.  - I too had a nozzle delivered, and all I can say is that it wasn't much different to the longer 1.4mm version I have. This however could be due to the fact it only screwed halfway [maybe an oversight on the assembly line] and therefore, they had a similar distance to the hole from the exit of the pipe.

Upon close inspection, albeit unscientific, I found that the other nozzle I had was maybe 1.5mm, but it seems to have a tapered shape as a 1.4mm drill bit would only fit half way through it.

Therefore, upon analysis of the data collected in the past 72 hours, I'm wondering whether:

- 1.4mm is a good hole diameter for the Pavoni Pro;
- as there's less water in the boiler on the Euro, and therefore less capacity for steam??? - I'm no physicist - a smaller hole - maybe 1.2m diameter - could be beneficial for that machine.

Nick, thanks for allowing me to be part of your research team.


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hello,
> 
> Roasted Medium Professor Steam here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I too had a nozzle delivered, and all I can say is that it wasn't much different to the longer 1.4mm version I have. This however could be due to the fact it only screwed halfway [maybe an oversight on the assembly line] and therefore, they had a similar distance to the hole from the exit of the pipe.
> 
> Upon close inspection, albeit unscientific, I found that the other nozzle I had was maybe 1.5mm, but it seems to have a tapered shape as a 1.4mm drill bit would only fit half way through it.
> 
> Therefore, upon analysis of the data collected in the past 72 hours, I'm wondering whether:
> 
> - 1.4mm is a good hole diameter for the Pavoni Pro;
> - as there's less water in the boiler on the Euro, and therefore less capacity for steam??? - I'm no physicist - a smaller hole - maybe 1.2m diameter - could be beneficial for that machine.
> 
> Nick, thanks for allowing me to be part of your research team.


 At this rate I will have to buy brass in bulk ... There is some very nice stainless steel ones just mentioned on another thread ??


----------



## Nicknak

Prof Medium sound like your alternatively sourced tip is a divergent nozzle. ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> At this rate I will have to buy brass in bulk ... There is some very nice stainless steel ones just mentioned on another thread


I have 2 of those. They are good, but they seem to have rusted inside.


----------



## MildredM

It seems I missed something off my review.

I'd better come clean. I haven't been able to type much as I haven't been out of hospital long.

I was rushed in for replantation surgery - getting your finger re attached to you. The surgeon mentioned it was good I'd been using a sharp knife and I should heal in no time.

I will leave my Packaging Feedback later.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Are you sure it wasn't so you could tell which is which?


 No, I am fairly sure it was some sort of attempt at customisation. Powder coating, possibly?


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hello,
> 
> Roasted Medium Professor Steam here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I too had a nozzle delivered, and all I can say is that it wasn't much different to the longer 1.4mm version I have. This however could be due to the fact it only screwed halfway [maybe an oversight on the assembly line] and therefore, they had a similar distance to the hole from the exit of the pipe.
> 
> Upon close inspection, albeit unscientific, I found that the other nozzle I had was maybe 1.5mm, but it seems to have a tapered shape as a 1.4mm drill bit would only fit half way through it.
> 
> Therefore, upon analysis of the data collected in the past 72 hours, I'm wondering whether:
> 
> - 1.4mm is a good hole diameter for the Pavoni Pro;
> - as there's less water in the boiler on the Euro, and therefore less capacity for steam??? - I'm no physicist - a smaller hole - maybe 1.2m diameter - could be beneficial for that machine.
> 
> Nick, thanks for allowing me to be part of your research team.


 I suspect you have been paid for your review. The lengths some people will go to to get a review, eh?!

(how much WERE you paid, if you don't mind me asking.......) ??


----------



## MildredM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Mildred, are you saying they are both equivalent and as far as you know there's no difference at all on the steam quality? What was the mai difference between both apart from the black dot? From the pictures, it seems they one of the holes was slightly at an angle?


 Are you suggestions it's skewiffed? I don't think Nicks Nozzles would send out any old rubbish, do you?

??????


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> It seems I missed something off my review.
> 
> I'd better come clean. I haven't been able to type much as I haven't been out of hospital long.
> 
> I was rushed in for replantation surgery - getting your finger re attached to you. The surgeon mentioned it was good I'd been using a sharp knife and I should heal in no time.
> 
> I will leave my Packaging Feedback later.


Having mistaken my finger for an onion before (thankfully I stopped at the bone so no reattachmemt needed), I feel your pain. Get better soonish.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I suspect you have been paid for your review. The lengths some people will go to to get a review, eh?!
> 
> (how much WERE you paid, if you don't mind me asking.......) ??


 He is on the same remuneration package as yourself ... ?


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> Are you sure it wasn't so you could tell which is which?


 YES ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Are you suggestions it's skewiffed? I don't think Nicks Nozzles would send out any old rubbish, do you?
> 
> ??????


 It would be absolutely impossible on the highly engineered equipment I use ??


----------



## Hasi

Test time!



















1.4mm (thinner one) works a treat already!
Thx again@Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Test time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4mm (thinner one) works a treat already!
> Thx again@Nicknak


 I send you a parcel .. You send me a bigger one ..???


----------



## KTD

Are Nicks Nozzles available on the open market yet?! I will be needing to purchase one please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

KTD said:


> Are Nicks Nozzles available on the open market yet?! I will be needing to purchase one please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They are currently undergoing testing at various locations around the globe . Well Austria , Oxford and Lincolnshire ?. Not sure how seriously in Lincolnshire though ??


----------



## joey24dirt

I'll likely take one too if you get a few made up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I'll likely take one too if you get a few made up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mighty surprised you haven't done a stripy one yourself.


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> Mighty surprised you haven't done a stripy one yourself.


 I can do stripes in a way , with a really rough cut and no polishing ..?


----------



## MildredM

My ONE is GREAT


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> My ONE is GREAT


 Thank you Lincolnshire ... has your study progressed ? .. Have you had any feed back on the OTHER ONE ...... Did you ever work out what ONE is fitted to your machine ??‍♂?‍♂?‍♂ . As in diameter of the hole ? .


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Mighty surprised you haven't done a stripy one yourself.


There's comes a point where even I know to draw the line with stripes 

Brass is fine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> There's comes a point where even I know to draw the line with stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How about brass threaded into copper into stainless or Aluminium ? . Shouldn't have mentioned that ? Someone in Lincolnshire will ask for one ???


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> There's comes a point where even I know to draw the line with stripes
> 
> Brass is fine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That explains why you decided to repair the boiler!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Thank you Lincolnshire ... has your study progressed ? .. Have you had any feed back on the OTHER ONE ...... Did you ever work out what ONE is fitted to your machine ??‍♂?‍♂?‍♂ . As in diameter of the hole ? .


 Sorry, our testing laboratory has now broken up for the weekend. Please rest assured continued tests have been ongoing with mostly positive results. Our secret outreach labs have yet to receive their testing-nozzle but as soon as they do, and having performed some rigorous tests, I will be making a full report on their behalf.

Yes thank you, we did work out which one was fitted to our machine as it happens.

Please can you send out the paperwork to become the UK North Dealer and Distribution Depot. We like a daily trip, with manageable sized parcels, to the post office here ?


----------



## Nicknak

@KTD and @joey24dirt I am currently playing with the lathe to cut threads ? for a La Pavoni boiler cap conversion for wooden tops . All the gears are changed . I'll try to knock a few up next week if I haven't broken it by then . I'll PM you .


----------



## Hasi

after a first test week, I believe it safe to say that the bigger hole seems to keep a better balance between power and time. Small hole appears slow, creating a whirlpool rather than a swirl. This makes it difficult to suck initial bubbles downwards.

Dunno how steam arms on other machines maneuver, mine (with new gasket) is limited in its upward movement by OPV housing. This makes for a pretty steep angle, which potentially affects my findings...

both needed a few turns of PTFE tape to stay tight at thread end. Maybe a longer/optimised thread on nozzles can help here?

All in all, thank you very mucho Mr. Brassman!


----------



## VivaLaTank

Nicknak said:


> @KTD and @joey24dirt I am currently playing with the lathe to cut threads ? for a La Pavoni boiler cap conversion for wooden tops . All the gears are changed . I'll try to knock a few up next week if I haven't broken it by then . I'll PM you .


 May I potentially be added to this list please?


----------



## Nicknak

VivaLaTank said:


> May I potentially be added to this list please?


 Of course , as you asked so nicely ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Of course , as you asked so nicely


beware of the thank yous that might follow...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> beware of the thank yous that might follow...


I'm hoping to thank you both in the other thread. The postie is due around 10am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I'm hoping to thank you both in the other thread. The postie is due around 10am
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go ahead!


----------



## Nicknak

After a turning a bit of nasty Wenge I did a little with some nice easy brass .. Three more nozzles . Took two hours searching for a 6mm tap and found it where it should have been ? . Just needs some fine sanding and polishing .


----------



## joey24dirt

Dibs on one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Dibs on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ?


----------



## KTD

Nicknak said:


> After a turning a bit of nasty Wenge I did a little with some nice easy brass .. Three more nozzles . Took two hours searching for a 6mm tap and found it where it should have been  . Just needs some fine sanding and polishing .
> 
> <img alt="82AF60BC-DF7E-41E4-82F8-F5F0ACB14CE5.thumb.jpeg.6f491e1864431eecac99d8de8039943a.jpeg" data-fileid="31757" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/82AF60BC-DF7E-41E4-82F8-F5F0ACB14CE5.thumb.jpeg.6f491e1864431eecac99d8de8039943a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looking good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

Nicknak said:


> ?


 And me, would live one


----------



## Nicknak

coffeechap said:


> And me, would live one


 And then there was four ..

All polished up and shiny .


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> And then there was four ..
> All polished up and shiny .
> <img alt="8ED3E29B-802C-4459-B024-C244B9E4D9EF.thumb.jpeg.e019ebc129cbeb87f63ed0f655724764.jpeg" data-fileid="31785" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/8ED3E29B-802C-4459-B024-C244B9E4D9EF.thumb.jpeg.e019ebc129cbeb87f63ed0f655724764.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Very nice. PM? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Very nice. PM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I put some stripes on yours ???


----------



## KTD

Nicknak said:


> I put some stripes on yours




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

Sorry chaps only posted these today .. Did go 1st Class ?


----------



## joey24dirt

What a guy. Thank you Nick. Excited to see what difference they make 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VivaLaTank

@NicknakReally appreciate it mate!


----------



## KTD

Legend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

Have been playing with trying to get a similar shape as the original nozzle . Taper needs to be better . Used 10mm rod . Going to try and Mill some flats like the original tomorrow . Once polished up the other can be a challenge to get off.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

What are the main differences among get them? Just the hole diameter?


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What are the main differences among get them? Just the hole diameter?


 No this one is just the shape .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> No this one is just the shape .


Excellent. I've been using the Pro with the steam tip you kindly supplied to me a while ago and it works a treat!


----------



## Hasi

I've realised today that on your 1.4mm version, steam exists at a slight angle - the way I've attached it (using a bit of teflon tape on thread), steam points very slightly to the right. This is perfect to get into the swirling movement/vortex.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> I've realised today that on your 1.4mm version, steam exists at a slight angle - the way I've attached it (using a bit of teflon tape on thread), steam points very slightly to the right. This is perfect to get into the swirling movement/vortex.


 ?? The drill must have been bent or a design feature ? .


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> I've realised today that on your 1.4mm version, steam exists at a slight angle - the way I've attached it (using a bit of teflon tape on thread), steam points very slightly to the right. This is perfect to get into the swirling movement/vortex.


 It might be the rounding off might of created a slight burr on the edge of the hole ... grasping thin air really ?


----------



## Hasi

could you also drill holes at various angles? might be worth investigating...


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> could you also drill holes at various angles? might be worth investigating...


 Yes , but I'd much rather do it by accident ?.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> could you also drill holes at various angles? might be worth investigating...


 I have three Steam arms and the original nozzle ends up in a different place on all three , so an angled one would point in a different direction on each . Not ideal .


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> I have three Steam arms and the original nozzle ends up in a different place on all three , so an angled one would point in a different direction on each . Not ideal .


 ah I see, must be a matter of production steps and/or methods used. With Teflon tape you could correct nozzle positioning to a certain degree, at least. Or you do the whole steam arm assembly... put on blank nozzle - mark perfect angle - drill


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> ah I see, must be a matter of production steps and/or methods used. With Teflon tape you could correct nozzle positioning to a certain degree, at least. Or you do the whole steam arm assembly... put on blank nozzle - mark perfect angle - drill


 I was thinking of a three or four hole angled steam tip that people could block up with paper clip or tooth picks ????


----------



## Nicknak

I got the baby Milling machine out to put some flats around the nozzle . An adjustable spanner can now be used to put it on and take off it off . The little rotary table made easy work of getting the flats in the right place . I then thought I would give it a sand before polishing it . ? . Not a good idea as most of the flats disappeared . Know what do do next time .


----------



## joey24dirt

Look what came. Thanks Nick it looks great.

Going to fire up the old RMP1 player and start steaming some milk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Look what came. Thanks Nick it looks great.
> 
> Going to fire up the old RMP1 player and start steaming some milk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You got the love note that I missed when I sent the Hasi coffee ??


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> You got the love note that I missed when I sent the Hasi coffee


Haha I feel better now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VivaLaTank

Always great to come home to a delivery. Thank you once again @Nicknak 









Now, can someone help find me another excuse for being bad at steaming milk?


----------



## KTD

Erm the box is a bit overkill  mine didn't arrive but clearly something has 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Errrr . . . I want to make a complaint.

No love note here ?


----------



## Nicknak

KTD said:


> Erm the box is a bit overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine didn't arrive but clearly something has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They have been stolen in the post before , so I disguised it ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Errrr . . . I want to make a complaint.
> 
> No love note here ?


 You have to be careful with young ladies , they might get the wrong idea ?? . But you did get two ?


----------



## Nicknak

VivaLaTank said:


> Always great to come home to a delivery. Thank you once again @Nicknak
> 
> 
> View attachment 31891
> 
> 
> Now, can someone help find me another excuse for being bad at steaming milk?


 Say the hole is too big , or too small ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You have to be careful with young ladies , they might get the wrong idea ?? . But you did get two ?


 You know all the right things to say ??


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You know all the right things to say ??


 Was it the "young" or the "lady" part ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> You got the love note that I missed when I sent the Hasi coffee


whaaa?! 


joey24dirt said:


> Haha I feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Therefore, you shall not receive one this time... maybe then you feel equally miserable than before.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Was it the "young" or the "lady" part ?


 Oh that . . . I hadn't even noticed ?


----------



## Nicknak

Version 2.2 .


----------



## MildredM

Oh I say ??


----------



## MildredM

Dear Nick's Nozzles,

Please can you send 10 no. steam tip indents for my Nozzles already supplied by yourselves. I wasn't expecting an upgrade to happen so soon and feel quite cheated now with my mk.1 tips.

Yours,

Miss Sing Indents


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Dear Nick's Nozzles,
> 
> Please can you send 10 no. steam tip indents for my Nozzles already supplied by yourselves. I wasn't expecting an upgrade to happen so soon and feel quite cheated now with my mk.1 tips.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Miss Sing Indents


 Do you have a file ?

Ps There is only six indents , you want spares ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Where can I place my orders?


----------



## KTD

I'm still waiting on the postie and there's already an upgrade 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

@KTD what still no show ? .. I was only thinking how good RM have been lately .. 1st class as well ,could have saved 20p ? @coffeechap have you got yours ?

Nicknaks Nozzles are forward thinking .. R&D time ... ten minutes ?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes got mine yesterday, looks amazing, such good work


----------



## MildredM

I reckon I could sell mine as a collectors item . . . At a profit even!


----------



## MildredM

Oh and don't bother sending any flats, I see Snake had included some with my bag of holes. Hmmmm, I expect your Patent is still pending, Nicks Nozzles ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I reckon I could sell mine as a collectors item . . . At a profit even!


 ? I will be watching Ebay now


----------



## KTD

Nicknak said:


> I will be watching Ebay now


Let me know when it's listed@mildredm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Oh and don't bother sending any flats, I see Snake had included some with my bag of holes. Hmmmm, I expect your Patent is still pending, Nicks Nozzles ?


 Don't do it up too tight then .. ?


----------



## KTD

Mine came this morning and just had a couple of goes, ridiculous how much of a difference it makes. I don't understand quite why they have three holes as standard still. Thanks nick, really appreciate it. Can relax a bit now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

KTD said:


> Mine came this morning and just had a couple of goes, ridiculous how much of a difference it makes. I don't understand quite why they have three holes as standard still. Thanks nick, really appreciate it. Can relax a bit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A pleasure ,, expect to see you joining in the next latte art competition.. Done a swan yet .???


----------



## Nicknak

We should have a competition for the first "La Pavoni " latte art swan


----------



## joey24dirt

Good idea Nick. Need something to get everyone involved again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I'm in.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'm in.


Judging by my avatar picture, I don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Judging by my avatar picture, I don't stand much of a chance.


 Nearly there ??


----------



## VivaLaTank

Nicknak said:


> We should have a competition for the first "La Pavoni " latte art swan


 Can we start @MildredM and @joey24dirton negative points... ?


----------



## MildredM

VivaLaTank said:


> Can we start @MildredM and @joey24dirton negative points... ?


 Yes! A handicap . . . And of course Joey is waaaaaaaay better than me ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Yes! A handicap . . . And of course Joey is waaaaaaaay better than me ?


 You two should be judges ?

Also @hasi as he is quite good ?


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> You two should be judges
> Also@hasi as he is quite good


Why not keep it to polls like the last LAC? If@joey24dirt runs it, we could follow with a champion of champions round.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Will I be able to phone a friend or ask the audience?


----------



## joey24dirt

Haha when will I find this spare time to organise? 

I would have to be on a laptop as my phone and Tapatalk still isn't 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haha when will I find this spare time to organise?
> 
> I would have to be on a laptop as my phone and Tapatalk still isn't 100%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh don't be foolish,@MildredM has spent not more than 30mins on the last occasion...









Also you've erroneously included an extra 0, TT is more like 10%

@Nicknak thanks for the flowers (rosettas and tulips...) but previously I was sent flying out the Semis. By Mr Skatewood.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Oh don't be foolish,@MildredM has spent not more than 30mins on the last occasion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you've erroneously included an extra 0, TT is more like 10%
> 
> @Nicknak thanks for the flowers (rosettas and tulips...) but previously I was sent flying out the Semis. By Mr Skatewood.


 You were robbed ?? .. It should have been you ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> You were robbed  .. It should have been you


Agreed, definitely didn't want to go easy on you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Best I've got... for now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

What version ?.. Definitely a judge or organiser ??


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> What version .. Definitely a judge or organiser


That was V2 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> What version .. Definitely a judge or organiser


Organiser. He provides the art & the entrants copy to the best of their ability.


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> That was V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Works then ?


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Best I've got... for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea go practise, that one sucks.


----------



## joey24dirt

V2.0 for the win ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

What about version v2.2 for the winner ?? What is your address again ???
View attachment 31895


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> What about version v2.2 for the winner ?? What is your address again ???
> View attachment 31895


 C-3PO anyone?

address PMed...


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> What about version v2.2 for the winner  What is your address again <img alt="9A79E8A2-DD17-4E0A-970B-8508AC71084C.jpeg.353a4701905bd98fc6590d448589ca2d.jpeg" data-fileid="31895" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/9A79E8A2-DD17-4E0A-970B-8508AC71084C.jpeg.353a4701905bd98fc6590d448589ca2d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

That is the steam tip I've been looking for....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Look like you are the only contestant ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> Look like you are the only contestant


Yeah where's the other entries...@Hasi come on now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah where's the other entries...@Hasi come on now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 are we on air already?!
I better swing my wand...


----------



## Hasi

post no. 4000, loosely based on a swan. Please send C-3PO to Joey


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> post no. 4000, loosely based on a swan. Please send C-3PO to Joey


Best with your own beans too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> post no. 4000, loosely based on a swan. Please send C-3PO to Joey


 Shall we allow paint shop pro ? ??? .. It looks pretty good actually ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Shall we allow paint shop pro ? ??? .. It looks pretty good actually ?


 I've tried my best to somehow cock it up so that Joey remains a happy waterman and now comes Nick with all this praise and photoshop...


----------



## VivaLaTank

Accurate representation of how my swan attempts are going...


----------



## Hasi

VivaLaTank said:


> View attachment 31970
> 
> 
> Accurate representation of how my swan attempts are going


 wow, folks look at this!!!

he can do @coffeechap , @Nicknak and a swan in one pour!
And they're moving about magically ?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> wow, folks look at this!!!
> 
> he can do @coffeechap , @Nicknak and a swan in one pour!
> And they're moving about magically ?


 That @coffeechap needs to loose a bit of weight ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Shall we allow paint shop pro ? ??? .. It looks pretty good actually ?


 PSP? No we flipping well won't, the very idea . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> PSP? No we flipping well won't, the very idea . . .
> 
> View attachment 31971


 that...

It's taking off, open the windows!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> PSP? No we flipping well won't, the very idea . . .
> 
> View attachment 31971


 How do you get that swan floating in mid air ? It must be the milk you use ??


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> I've tried my best to somehow cock it up so that Joey remains a happy waterman and *now comes Nick with all this praise* and photoshop...


 [email protected]@dy favouritism ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> How do you get that swan floating in mid air ? It must be the milk you use ??


 It is that special barista milk only known about by a select few - you squash it down with the back of a teaspoon, then a small tamper before pouring from a gravy jug.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> PSP? No we flipping well won't, the very idea . . .
> 
> <img alt="1924835415_Untitled3(1).thumb.jpg.92193a4c227f08b3231972a8c743f7ef.jpg" data-fileid="31971" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/1924835415_Untitled3(1).thumb.jpg.92193a4c227f08b3231972a8c743f7ef.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Woah look at that. I know where I would send V2.2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Woah look at that. I know where I would send V2.2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am thinking now of another competition, the best Paint-shop pro swan ..


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> I am thinking now of another competition, the best Paint-shop pro swan ..


That's me out.... I can't even get Tapatalk to work properly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> That's me out.... I can't even get Tapatalk to work properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I guessed that ??? .. Give the others a chance


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I guessed that ??? .. Give the others a chance


 We need every bit of help we can get. What is it about flipping swans anyway, who thought they'd work in coffee ?


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi has gone quiet , I wonder if he is scouring the Internet ..


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @Hasi has gone quiet , I wonder if he is scouring the Internet ..


 Shhhhhh he will be practicing ?


----------



## Hasi

haha, nah called it quits and drove home. Now on with the banter! Where were we?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> haha, nah called it quits and drove home. Now on with the banter! Where were we?


 Banter! I knew something had been missing from the forum . . . It's good to see we haven't lost the knack, Nick ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Banter! I knew something had been missing from the forum . . . It's good to see we haven't lost the knack, Nick ?


 Can we have quiet in the cheap seats , I'm trying to catch up with all the entries to the competition ??


----------



## MildredM

I'll be blowed! You give a chap a bit of power and before you know it he is bossy-pants of the highest, bossiest order ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Are we still on for this latte art contest? 

Square Mile decaf - far too old, doesn't taste any good unfortunately.

More importantly: using Nick's steam tip #1 before all of this thread became a thing.  - it works wonders on the Pavoni Pro!


----------



## KTD

Not my finest work but at least it's possible again, thanks nick  perfect swan by the weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

been cheating with my Rocket, but be warned Joey - here comes competition!


----------



## Nicknak

A new little toy for the garage ? .. And I mean little . Hopefully useful for Nozzle making . A Unimat 3 bargain .. Need to get a few bits for it which will cost more than the Lathe ?. 58mm tamper gives an idea of the size . Sitting on top of my Proxxon PD400 .


----------



## Hasi

either that or a giant tamper...


----------



## Nicknak

Some bits have arrived that make the baby lathe useable .. First impressions is that it pretty accurate .. A proper little steam nozzle maker.


----------



## VivaLaTank

??















On the plus side, the milk is much nicer now haha.

Once again, cheers @Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak

@Slowpress here it is ..


----------



## MartinB

Just fired up my G106 and made a couple of cracking flat whites thanks to the single hole tip! Still going strong


----------



## Nicknak

Under constant development ?

On way soon to East London ...


----------



## Hasi

C-3PO travelling ?


----------



## Hasi

you should do the rest of C-3PO as well, not only his head.

Pretty sure it'll look awesome dangling from an R2-D2 LaPav boiler, next to my stormtrooper grinder...


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> you should do the rest of C-3PO as well, not only his head.
> 
> Pretty sure it'll look awesome dangling from an R2-D2 LaPav boiler, next to my stormtrooper grinder...


 Fixed position or an all action figure ?doable ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Fixed position or an all action figure ?doable ?


 just a ball joint around waist area would be enough me thinks


----------



## MildredM

Some people are full of Good Ideas . . . ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Some people are full of Good Ideas . . . ?


 I was going to buy him an action figure , but they are too expensive ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Some people are full of Good Ideas . . . ?


 *G*ood *I*deas *Joe*


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> you should do the rest of C-3PO as well, not only his head.
> 
> Pretty sure it'll look awesome dangling from an R2-D2 LaPav boiler, next to my stormtrooper grinder...


 Version 3 now in development especially for @Hasi ?


----------



## Hasi

that swarf don't match, something ain't right...


----------



## christos_geo

Beautiful work once again from@Nicknak ! With my previous one hole steam tip which was about 2mm wide, it was absolutely impossible to get decent milk. Would end up looking like a frothy hot mess. 
This one is 1.4mm or close to that and the difference is amazing. Still need to get used to it coming from LR. Not my best art but only the first two attempts and can say it's transformed my la Pav! Thanks Nicknak
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

christos_geo said:


> Beautiful work once again from@Nicknak ! With my previous one hole steam tip which was about 2mm wide, it was absolutely impossible to get decent milk. Would end up looking like a frothy hot mess.
> This one is 1.4mm or close to that and the difference is amazing. Still need to get used to it coming from LR. Not my best art but only the first two attempts and can say it's transformed my la Pav! Thanks Nicknak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Christos your latte art is pretty good from where I am .?


----------



## MartinB

Hi Nick, are you still making/selling the single hole tips?


----------



## Nicknak

MartinB said:


> Hi Nick, are you still making/selling the single hole tips?


 Yes @MartinB drop me a PM


----------



## Cooffe

Nicknak said:


> Yes @MartinB drop me a PM


 Funny you should say that @Nicknak as I may be inclined to buy one off you too!


----------



## Nicknak

Cooffe said:


> Funny you should say that @Nicknak as I may be inclined to buy one off you too!


 Didn't you get one with the La Pavoni ... ? ..


----------



## Cooffe

Nicknak said:


> Didn't you get one with the La Pavoni ... ? ..


 No. Joey offered me one but it was on his professional - didn't want to nick it off him and said I'd speak to a certain forum member at some point about getting one...


----------



## Nicknak

Cooffe said:


> No. Joey offered me one but it was on his professional - didn't want to nick it off him and said I'd speak to a certain forum member at some point about getting one...


 He is a nice chap .. PM me when you are ready ..


----------



## Cooffe

Nicknak said:


> He is a nice chap .. PM me when you are ready ..


 Haha - maybe before this next shipment of VB kaffe beans and we can sort delivery with it if that's ok?


----------



## Nicknak

Cooffe said:


> Haha - maybe before this next shipment of VB kaffe beans and we can sort delivery with it if that's ok?


 Yes that will be fine ..?


----------



## Nicknak

Three more V1 La Pavoni Nozzles for one person 🤯 .. Just some finishing to do and some polishing .


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Three more V1 La Pavoni Nozzles for one person 🤯 .. Just some finishing to do and some polishing .
> 
> View attachment 40937


 Beauts, and worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Nicknak

The three tips after a little loving ... I have ordered some stainless steel bar to try on .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Highly recommended these! ^^^^^^


----------



## Nicknak

Had a busy few days recently with funnels and now a few nozzles .. Had a go with stainless which added a few challenges .


----------



## Cooffe

Nicknak said:


> Had a busy few days recently with funnels and now a few nozzles .. Had a go with stainless which added a few challenges .
> 
> View attachment 45239


 How dare you you heathen! Stainless?!?!?


----------



## Nicknak

Cooffe said:


> How dare you you heathen! Stainless?!?!?


 The brass ones are so much nicer 🙄 ... Have you tried drilling stainless with a 1.5mm drill 🤯


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Brass brass brass! Keep it brass, the steam arm is brass, best not to have a galvanic reaction!


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Brass brass brass! Keep it brass, the steam arm is brass, best not to have a galvanic reaction!


 After reading a little slightly acidic milk can stain it ... The brass one is so much nicer to make 😬


----------



## Cooffe

Nicknak said:


> The brass ones are so much nicer 🙄 ... Have you tried drilling stainless with a 1.5mm drill 🤯


 Really fast and loads of suds!


----------



## MartinB

Do you have any spare @Nicknak? I've just twisted my friends arm into buying a Pavoni and need to upgrade the tip.


----------



## Nicknak

MartinB said:


> Do you have any spare @Nicknak? I've just twisted my friends arm into buying a Pavoni and need to upgrade the tip.


 Martin , I just make them when people ask me. PM me when you want


----------



## Tupple

I was about to start a new thread but I guess I'll just chip in here...

I spent my weekend experimenting with these beauties from @Nicknak:

I highly recommend the steam tips. The funnel is fantastic too. I grind from my Niche straight into the portafilter and the size and shape are perfect. @MartinB, Nick is a true craftsman. And a very nice guy too...!

@Nicknak, I didn't realise the stainless steel would be such a pain. Thanks for persisting.


----------



## Nicknak

Tupple said:


> I was about to start a new thread but I guess I'll just chip in here...
> 
> I spent my weekend experimenting with these beauties from @Nicknak:
> 
> I highly recommend the steam tips. The funnel is fantastic too. I grind from my Niche straight into the portafilter and the size and shape are perfect. @MartinB, Nick is a true craftsman. And a very nice guy too...!
> 
> @Nicknak, I didn't realise the stainless steel would be such a pain. Thanks for persisting.
> 
> View attachment 45555
> 
> 
> View attachment 45557


 Great to meet other members and Thanks for the kind words ... glad you like them .. What tip have you settled on ? Or are you still experimenting?


----------



## MartinB

Tupple said:


> I was about to start a new thread but I guess I'll just chip in here...
> 
> I spent my weekend experimenting with these beauties from @Nicknak:
> 
> I highly recommend the steam tips. The funnel is fantastic too. I grind from my Niche straight into the portafilter and the size and shape are perfect. @MartinB, Nick is a true craftsman. And a very nice guy too...!
> 
> @Nicknak, I didn't realise the stainless steel would be such a pain. Thanks for persisting.
> 
> View attachment 45555
> 
> 
> View attachment 45557


 Thanks for the pics! I already have a steam tip on my own machine from @Nicknak and it's been great over the past couple of years or so.


----------



## MildredM

Tupple said:


> I was about to start a new thread but I guess I'll just chip in here...
> 
> I spent my weekend experimenting with these beauties from @Nicknak:
> 
> I highly recommend the steam tips. The funnel is fantastic too. I grind from my Niche straight into the portafilter and the size and shape are perfect. @MartinB, Nick is a true craftsman. And a very nice guy too...!
> 
> @Nicknak, I didn't realise the stainless steel would be such a pain. Thanks for persisting.
> 
> View attachment 45555
> 
> 
> View attachment 45557


 These look really fantastic @Tupple I love my NickNak Nozzle and Funnel too 😁

When I see your photos I'm starting to think about some sort of coffee related piece of jewellery! What do you reckon @Nicknak


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> These look really fantastic @Tupple I love my NickNak Nozzle and Funnel too 😁
> 
> When I see your photos I'm starting to think about some sort of coffee related piece of jewellery! What do you reckon @Nicknak


 Jewellery ..🙈... mmmmm , what have you in mind .. ???

I'll try anything ...


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Jewellery ..🙈... mmmmm , what have you in mind .. ???
> 
> I'll try anything ...


 Need to have a think! My wrist is 160mm so a hinged funnel . . . Sounds like a nice, easy project to me 😁


----------



## Tupple

Nicknak said:


> Great to meet other members and Thanks for the kind words ... glad you like them .. What tip have you settled on ? Or are you still experimenting?


 It was good to meet you too Nick. I'll probably experiment more but for now I've settled on the small brass one. It makes it seem like a whole different machine.


----------

